# Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllp!!!!



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok so most of you know that Im going to be THE QUEEN OF HALLOWEEN this year for my custume. So far I have the dress pictured below, a crown, and I will have a scepter. Now I the other day I was looking through a catalog of costumes and saw a little girl witch costume that had a big tule skirt and LIGHTS all through out underneath. I NEED THIS!!! I have to figure out a way to have lights all throughout my skirt. I mean THE QUEEN OF HALLOWEEN really should twinkle dontcha think Anyhoo can anyone out there tell me how to accomplish this. I was told I couldnt use regular little lights and I figured I would need something run on a battery pack. Is there a way to turn a regular strand of lights and make it run on a battery pack?? Or is there another way. Also should I be posting this in the prop section? Maybe they would know. Any help would be appreciated I just have to have the twinkling skirt*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I have no idea how reliable this site is...

Fairy Fantasia Battery Operated Teeny 20 LED lights on silver wires 4ft $11.99 BACK IN STOCK

20 lights - bluish LEDs, battery pack and $12. 

I wouldn't have the lights on your backside (sitting down might break the wires), just through the front and sides, so you might get away with one strand.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Last year my boys went as jellyfish for halloween (don't ask!).
We found tiny led (20 lights per strand) battery operated packs at Kmart in the Christmas section. They could be set to standard, fade, or twinkle and only cost $7. Since Halloween and Christmas stuff comes out at the same time this was no problem! 
It really only took one strand because they were SUPER bright. A few safety pins (if you didn't want to sew it in) and you would be set to go.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks guys you are the best. I will check out that site Frankies Girl and I will also check out Kmart badgirl. Jellyfish! That sounds super cute*


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know if it would work, but I've seen some battery-operated lights (they look like tiny Christmas lights) in the floral supply section at Michael's. I don't imagine they'd get too hot since they're meant to enhance floral decorations. I haven't used them before, so I don't know how well they'd work, but it may be something to consider if all else fails.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I have been using LED "rice" lights for costumes for a few years now, just a 3 AA battery pack to sew into your folds and you are twinkly.

I ordered mine thru Ebay.


----------



## xkwisit (Sep 12, 2009)

I just have to tell you this dress is beautiful!! Did you make it? I love it! 

I agree with the using the battery pack lights & not to put them in the back too much so you don't accidently sit on them......


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks, no I didnt make it. Believe it or not I found it at a flea market. Someone had about 15 wedding and bridesmaid dresses on the floor on a big tarp. I started digging through and found this. She said 9 dollars I said Ill take it Not sure how she got them they all say sample on them. Oh well the flea market is not the place to ask questions LOL Either way I did wash it when I got home. In the tub with detergent over and over and it held up fabulously. It fits perfect too so I dont have to alter. *


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

The ones at Michaels are called petite lights and they come in a 20 count and are battery operated. They usually go for less than $3 a set. They are not LED (unless they have since updated them since I bought them last). 

LED would be the way to go if possible so they last. 

The dress is simply lovely. You found the perfect dress.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

I think If you are Queen of Halloween you need a beautiful sash, Maybe a toned down shade of orange to give it a punch that says queen or queen of Halloween. But this idea is way cute. Oh and an eye mask on a stick very decorated.


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

Forget the battery packs. 

I was in Target the other day and saw solar powered LED strands, by Philips. They come in numerous colors online, but the stores only carry purple & orange, from what I could tell. 

You could leave the dress in the sun during the day and be lit most of the night.



philips solar : Target Search Results


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Try ebay 
I found a string of 36 color changing LED lights on a 12 foot string and it runs off 3 AA batteries - each LED blinks and fades every color of the rainbow - hope that helps!

Also try Michael's or JoAnn, they might have them as well!

EDIT: Just did a search, try here: Battery Operated Light Strings - 1000Bulbs.com


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Spooki check out a website called Save On Crafts. They have a number of different battery operated lighting options. Good luck. And just remember, you may be the Queen of Halloween but "I" will always be the Queen of the Night.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

I have absolutely no useful advice for you Spookilicious, just wanted to see some pictures when it's done- this sounds like a wonderful costume!! Good luck!


----------

